# Puzzle Idea: Mirror Blocks Megaminx



## Lewis (Jan 11, 2009)

Is it possible to make a mirror blocks-style megaminx with the core slightly off center? If so, has it been thought of or made before?
I thought of the idea today, and it is a rather simple continuation of the bump cube idea, so i'm surprised I hadn't seen it suggested on TwistyPuzzles or somewhere. (unless I'm missing something).


----------



## James Kobel (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure its impossible to do this on puzzles with an odd number of edge groups on each side. I may be wrong though.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 11, 2009)

maybe if you kinda made it flatter. If you look at it in a 2D perspective and imagine that sorta slanted like a deformed rhombus...hmmm...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 11, 2009)

Why move the core? Just bump/lower each side a different amount, negative of its (why does my iPhone try to "correct" that to "it's"?) opposite. I think the biggest issue would be trying to differentiate the heights while not hiding edges.


----------



## Spencer B. (Aug 27, 2016)

Lucas Garron said:


> I think the biggest issue would be trying to differentiate the heights while not hiding edges.


I feel like that would be the issue for making such a puzzle... You may be able to construct it by extending all the pieces (essentially making a "huge" megaminx) and then cutting down the faces in a way to end up with a porportional minx. I'm not a puzzle modder but that's what I would try if I was.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 24, 2018)

Check this out:


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Oct 16, 2022)

Where can I get a mirror megaminx?


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 5, 2022)

tnk351 said:


> Check this out:


The build quality looks pretty decent. I never thought this puzzle concept would be possible. Mirror blocks megaminx sounds cool.

I wonder if mirror blocks kilominx exists.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 18, 2022)

I have heard from Lee staff today that they will make a mirror megaminx, which will probably be 3D printed


----------

